# Copper Repair



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I got called out on Saturday to locate a leak. Found a 3/4" copper line with a pinhole leak. I put a temporary Schwinn coupling on it 'til I could get back...not a repair I wanted to start at 4:00 PM Saturday night. 

Went out today and replaced some copper fittings. Of course I told the owner I can't tell condition of the rest of the line under the slab. I am not a lover of slab-on-grade construction. His best bet is for me to re-route the line overhead.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Better pics, I figured out how to rotate them.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice work. It almost looks like you got new pipe coming up from the slab. You must have cleaned the heck out of it!


----------



## bluewater (Jul 14, 2011)

What no shark bites ha ha looks good do you wipe all your joints with flux looks like it from the pic


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

The one on the left looks better.

Looks good. Almost as good as mine.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Thats a cramped little spot.


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice work! one atta-boy.

Paul


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Will said:


> Nice work. It almost looks like you got new pipe coming up from the slab. You must have cleaned the heck out of it!


 



The leaking pipe with the hole was the most difficult to clean the corrosion off of. I scrubbed it with a fitting brush after using sand cloth. Then I wet-vac'd all the water out of the lines. People would be amazed at how much water is in a few copper lines. I pulled out like 5 gallons or so.


----------

